

Solar Power Is Wonderful, Except When You Build It Anywhere Near Anything - cwan
http://reason.com/blog/2009/12/22/solar-power-is-wonderful-reall

======
teeja
Feinstein didn't "block solar energy". She saved 30,000 acres of desert land,
that the state had promised would be saved and which was bought with private
and federal funds, from powerline developers, including Goldman-Sachs (who
could care less about the environment).

(I think solar power is the cat's meow - and don't usually like Feinstein. But
there's plenty of land that's already messed up that can be used instead. And,
in fact, Feinstein is already at work on it.)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/22/business/energy-
environmen...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/22/business/energy-
environment/22solar.html)

"On Thursday, Mrs. Feinstein introduced legislation to provide a 30 percent
tax credit to developers that consolidate degraded private land for solar
projects."

A lot of developers thoroughly enjoy messing with environmentalists. But Green
doesn't have to be a trade-off. For once Feinstein did the right thing.

